
NACHA Same-Day ACH Gets Federal Reserve Support - rlalwani
http://www.pymnts.com/news/2015/federal-reserve-backs-nachas-same-day-ach/
======
rlalwani
Starting Sep 2016. This should help create some interesting payment startups.

